# Asheville Gun Show



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

There will be a Gun Show Feb. 23&24.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Now.....Did ya come on down to Greenville this past weekend? CROWDED!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No I had to work this past weekend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess being retired helps a bit.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

For anyone going to the Asheville gun show today.. I went yesterday and saw some cool finds... There's one dealer that had a used PT1911 (directly behind the entrance table).... You have to ask about it as it wasn't on display. Also saw a new one in a middle table. Also some good selections of M&P's, XD's of course, some 24/7's and one fellow at one of the first tables in had 225 used LE turn-in Sigs, if you're in the market for a used service Sig 9mm. One or two notables, in the far back wall, an Armalite AR-24 9mm compact, next to an EAA Witness Match in two-tone.. sharp pistol. Man those tables I saw M&P's... The guys were pushing them big time selling the rebate and that it comes with mags, case, etc. S&W must be taking care of their dealers with these guns... Saw one guy moving a buyer off of the XD's into an M&P. Also, plenty of old beretta 92's or Taurus versions also.

Oh also, far back wall a guy had a few SR-9 Rugers... Now having layed my hands on one I can say, that is a seriously nice pistol.. I wouldn't have a problem owning one at all.. It's actually a bit larger pistol than I envisioned.. 17 rounds certainly doesn't feel like it.. The grip is NICE for a thin carry-capable gun.

Also, one booth with the XD's and M&P's also had one two-tone FNP-45... That as a big big gun.. Nice pistol though and was priced accordingly for asking price I think around $600ish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually go to the Palmetto Expo up in Greenville. I probably make 3 a yr. Lots of good stuff but,do you notice the same dealers in the same spots almost every time ya go up in Asheville? It's almost knowing what to expect.Still,you can find a good buy sometimes.


----------

